# what do you make of this?



## pcwiz88 (Oct 8, 2018)

04 Murano short term fuel trims at 25 at idle then suddenly drop to zero for a few seconds then back to 25


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, zero is perfect. I would read less into the short term fuel trim until I see what the long term fuel trims is at. If the long term trim is 97-103%, than I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## pcwiz88 (Oct 8, 2018)

when stft drops so does rpm's and spmetimes stalls-- LTFT are at 9 --why wont the LTFT adjust?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Rather than ask about the fuel trim, you should have said in the beginning that your Murano is stalling. There are a couple of things that could cause this. Muranos did have issues with the air intake duct becoming detached and causing similar concerns such as yours. There is a voluntary recall addressing this issue, which you may want to see if your vehicle has had. You can check for open recalls here:

https://www.nissanusa.com/recalls-vin/#/#/Home

If you want more info on the recall, you can download Nissan TSB # NTB09-038 from here:

https://x.nissanhelp.com/forums/Knowledgebase/links/283/

Otherwise, look for split hoses or splits in the intake duct and other potential sources for air or vacuum leaks. Check for stored trouble codes with an OBD II scanner. Make sure the spark plugs aren't due for replacement. You could try cleaning the MAF sensor hotwire. Also, make sure the fuel pressure is within factory specs.


----------

